# What Do Ya Think?



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

My Pack - The cat uggh!

Haha!

What do you think about Our new Pup 6 weeks 4 days

Marley- 6 Weeks 4 Days

White Gsd 12 months- Nikki

and Wilbur the Piggy!


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

Im Sorry they are upside down, I Cant figure out how to Get it Right!

What do you think about Marley Our pup?

How do he look in line with Pedigree? - Darn sure wasent Cheap

Kinda Wet After His Bath!

Sorry for the Foot!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know his pedigree, but he's adorable (even upside down)!


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I don't know his pedigree, but he's adorable (even upside down)!


Thank you!

I figured most wouldn't know pedigree as it would be a shot in the dark, but as for purebred i believe so have "papers" coming soon. if someone would know his pedigree, they'd be great!!! Just let me know or PM Me

I am from north Ga As Well in WV now.

Jasper, Blue Ridge, Cumming, Etc...


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Awesome! I'm about an hr from Jasper/Ellijay.


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Awesome! I'm about an hr from Jasper/Ellijay.


It is Always Great to find someone close by!

Quick Question..

My Puppy. Not like any other puppy, or Gsd Puppy. I've waited till 8 weeks all before this one i was tricked and was 6 weeks, i knew he was darn small for 8!

Either way. He has found my Nerves. My 1 nerve no one likes. Ugh a pain! ha ha

He goes outside, Lays in the grass or sniffs around. Comes back in. Sneaks off before i get to thinking, And poos or pees.... so i crate him, clean it up. wait awhile feed water etc... And same routine. And even when he doesn't wanna sniff around, he just runs back up the porch and licks my deck in front of the door. Whines for as long as i have him crated, and just a Butt!

Very dominant I see.

Any Suggestions before I go Bald?

Had him For 4 days. and nothings changed. I've used Gunbils Potty Train Technique As well


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

My little man was the same when I brought him home. He didn't do it to bug me, his breeder used puppy pads to train him so he thought he was supposed to potty inside.
I wouldn't bring in the pup until he goes potty outside. With Acheron, I make sure he pees 2-3 times and poops once before I bring him inside.


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> My little man was the same when I brought him home. He didn't do it to bug me, his breeder used puppy pads to train him so he thought he was supposed to potty inside.
> I wouldn't bring in the pup until he goes potty outside. With Acheron, I make sure he pees 2-3 times and poops once before I bring him inside.



Yea I sat outside walking around the house on leash, Off leash. for an hour, crated, then 45 minutes, And all Marley Would do is lay down, run to shade, or make me Force him to walk. that's it ha ha. Hoping there is something i can do.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmmm. I don't know  I've never had a pup THAT stubborn about it. And I bring home puppies 3-11 weeks from work to foster until I find them new homes and they've always been pretty easy xD 
Maybe another member will have some good advice


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Hmmm. I don't know  I've never had a pup THAT stubborn about it. And I bring home puppies 3-11 weeks from work to foster until I find them new homes and they've always been pretty easy xD
> Maybe another member will have some good advice



I suppose its an Alpha Thing, But that doesn't fly here. My Bitch knows better, And he outta learn too! haha

I have never experienced such a stubborn one either.


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

Also What lines do he represent ASL GSL? Im not on the up and up on lines, Although I would love to learn and know!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nobody can tell you what lines he is from without seeing his pedigree.


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

He Looks Gunbil To Me, But that would be far fetched as I did not pay nearly enough.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

If you post his pedigree, someone can tell you what lines are in there. At that age, he's too young (imo) to tell or guess by looking at him.


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> If you post his pedigree, someone can tell you what lines are in there. At that age, he's too young (imo) to tell or guess by looking at him.


ok well until i have the paperwork im in the dark, and will have to wait, i have been setting up everything in account to papers etc, but i have my hands full with ihm right now so that is a bit more important to me!


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

Im Not Sure how to find his pedigree, but his Dam's sires name is Sammuel Von Ruger (DN07433007)

his fathers sire: Rocky Von Landon: DN12097404

Is that helpful? What do those numbers mean? And how do i find out myself for next time?

Where can i plug those numbers in?

I honestly do not know if those are correct in that order, never read the akc papers before so i do not know if the dog is a sire or dam or what. Any help is appreciated


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Pedigreedatabase.com I think? I personally can't read pedigrees


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

could i just post pictures of the papers on here? or is that dangerous? or something?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Guzzo said:


> Very dominant I see.





Guzzo said:


> I suppose its an Alpha Thing, But that doesn't fly here.


No, no, no, there's nothing "dominant" or "alpha" about a baby puppy not understanding where he is and is not supposed to potty - it's your job to train him, dogs aren't born knowing that any more than human babies are born knowing how to use a toilet.  

It's a process that can take some time, several weeks to several months, so please be patient with him, and keep him very closely supervised at all times that he's not confined in his crate. As I had to explain to my husband, if you can't SEE the puppy, you're not WATCHING the puppy! 

It may take longer since he's so young, he has very little bladder and bowel control at his age, so it's not his fault that he's having accidents in the house. It's unfortunate that your breeder sold him so young, but you have him know so do the best you can. He's very cute!


----------

